# Primer on attachments, links, etc...



## DugDbold (Oct 24, 2005)

New Member needs a primer on:

Attaching Text Files, some way to insert preprinted recipes.
Attaching Photos, can a photo be inserted into a message?
Linking to another site where a recipe was "borrowed"


----------



## MJ (Oct 24, 2005)

DugDbold said:
			
		

> New Member needs a primer on:
> 
> Attaching Text Files, some way to insert preprinted recipes.
> Attaching Photos, can a photo be inserted into a message?
> Linking to another site where a recipe was "borrowed"


You can copy and paste preprinted recipes if I understand you correctly.

You can upload a photo from your hard drive when posting, or use a host for your pic in a post.

You can link to the recipe - preferable not the site. You can't post the exact recipe and method used if it is Copyright protected


http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/misc.php?do=bbcode


----------



## DugDbold (Oct 25, 2005)

MJ said:
			
		

> You can copy and paste preprinted recipes if I understand you correctly.
> 
> You can upload a photo from your hard drive when posting, or use a host for your pic in a post.
> 
> ...


 
I can do all of these things... OK... but how?  I'm a computer geek by trade but each site/network/domain/etc has it's own rules and procedures.  How do I do all of those things above.  I can sure as H figure it out but it would be easier for all involved if there was a common site with that info.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 25, 2005)

To post a link just change the < and > to [ and ]

copy and page the url like this - <url=http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15853>Spaghetti Squash</url>

it's similar to html but just a tad different - when I use the correct brackets [ and ] it looks like this 

Spaghetti Squash

To copy and paste a recipe you just highlight what you want to cop so it all turns dark blue, right click and click on "copy" then go to your post where you want to type it, make sure your curser shows up and right click again and click on "paste" - your recipe should show up.

To post an image you need to right click on the image, click on properties, copy the url address and go to your post then paste the url address in between 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 - making sure there are no spaces in between the brackets.

<img>http://bestsmileys.com/cooking/2.gif</img>

with proper brackets it looks like this
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Most bulletin boards use what's called Bulletin Board Code or BBC - just do a search for BBC commands or something similar.

If you are trying to download an actual picture you may have to download it first into something like photobucket then use the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 commands around it - but that will be obvious when you get there.


----------

